# purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investigation



## Maggs065

Hi,

I purchased a prescription only medication online about 2 months ago. (Call me stupid but I didn't think it was illegal). About 2 weeks ago I got a letter from customs to say that the parcel had been sent to the Medicines board and that they would be in touch shortly.
They were - got a letter basically telling me it was illegal to buy prescription medicine in this way.
They want me to reply back to them within 2 weeks to detail:
(a) - where I bought the product (online site - to be honest I don't know if I still have the details!)
(b) - how I heard of this outlet.

They want me to do this before they 'assess my case' further.

I basically want to know what kind of trouble I'm in? 
Basically could I be prosecuted and do I need to get legal representation?

Thanks,
M


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

I would cooperate with the enquiry, you must have an email confirmation of your order or if you paid with credit card a transaction will be on your statement. I will call you stupid because if the medicines had gotten to you who is to know whether they were genuine or just rat poison>


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



Maggs065 said:


> ...  could I be prosecuted  ...


Yes


Maggs065 said:


> ...  do I need to get legal representation? ...


You certainly need legal advice.


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

Also maybe take a look at this thread


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

I would ignore them.


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

I see that they asked you two weeks ago to respond within two weeks, why are you only thinking about it now?


----------



## cleverclogs7

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

what type of meds was it.yes its illegal as many of the drugs sold online are not real meds.i.e different colour,name on XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX,coating and so on.i would send them the info they asked for and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

I would get legal help, and answer all their questions. Look back in your history, old emails and old statements of how you paid.

It is illegal to import prescription meds without a licence.


----------



## Maggs065

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



sandrat said:


> I see that they asked you two weeks ago to respond within two weeks, why are you only thinking about it now?


 
The customs officials contacted me 2 weeks ago to inform me that the medicines board would be contacting me presently. I received the medicines board letter last Friday (6th Feb). 

It was a sedative type medication purchased in a small quantity.


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

How can they prove that you ordered them? 

You can order stuff online and have it sent elsewhere to other people. 

They are on a fishing trip looking for information, it is very unlikely that they will follow up with any form of prosecution.

You should remember that you are under no obligation in law to co-operate with any investigation.


----------



## Maggs065

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

That's what I was thinking bond-007. I'm certainly not going to order any medication online again (I've learnt my lesson!). I feel if I engage in a dialogue with them, they will use the information to cause me alot of hassle and stress.

On the other hand if I thought by providing them with the required info, that they would get off my back then I would do so readily. 
My problem is they haven't told me the possible implications of my misdemeanor.


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



Maggs065 said:


> ... My problem is they haven't told me the possible implications of my misdemeanor.


You broke the law and ignorance of the law or any possible penalty is not a defence.

You need legal advice.


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

Why?

Are you now suddenly a judge, jury and executioner? 

The state have a burden of proof when prosecuting an offence. You are not obliged to assist them in any way.


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

i guess credit card statement is proof


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

The state won't have access to that unless you were stupid enough to give it to them.


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



bond-007 said:


> Why?
> 
> Are you now suddenly a judge, jury and executioner? ...


I don't know what has you so worried and exercised bond-007. I have levelled no accusations.

My responses have been directed to information supplied by OP and the questions asked, as quoted below, which high-lighted lack of knowledge of the law and lack of knowledge of penalties. All I have suggested is that OP may be liable to prosecution and needs legal advice.



Maggs065 said:


> ...
> I purchased a prescription only medication online about 2 months ago. (Call me stupid but I didn't think it was illegal). About 2 weeks ago I got a letter from customs to say that the parcel had been sent to the Medicines board and that they would be in touch shortly.
> They were - got a letter basically telling me it was illegal to buy prescription medicine in this way.
> ...
> Basically could I be prosecuted and do I need to get legal representation? ...


I believe your posts are ill-considered  and your advice to OP poor and unhelpful.

Do you have agenda other than providing help and advice for OP?


----------



## truthseeker

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

Tell them you didnt buy it and someone must have sent it to your address by accident.


----------



## Padraigb

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

truthseeker, with a _nom de clavier_ like yours, it is odd that you are advising somebody to tell lies!

There are people out there in cyberland who are making easy money, often by taking risks with the health, perhaps even the lives, of their victims. Bodies like the Medicines Board and their international partners are trying to counter their activities. Who do you suppose they are after, Maggs065 or the suppliers?

If Maggs065 co-operates with them, there is a chance (admittedly a small one) that some unscrupulous wrongdoer will be caught. If Maggs065 refuses to assist, time and money might be lost in dealing with the problem -- and we currently have public outcry about value for money in public bodies.

I deplore the attitude of bond-007, who seems to believe that it is a good thing to stand on "I know me rights" even when the protection of the public is the issue, and those charged with protecting us are hampered by lack of co-operation. Assert your rights when somebody is doing you a real wrong; otherwise, think of the general good.


----------



## truthseeker

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



Padraigb said:


> truthseeker, with a _nom de clavier_ like yours, it is odd that you are advising somebody to tell lies!


 
True - but I just think its a very trivial thing.

I myself bought a prescription medicine online recently. It is an OTC med in the UK and up North - but in the Republic its not available yet without prescription.
My pharmacist offered me the choice of (a) paying GP 60 quid plus paying 15 quid for precription (b) driving up North and paying cost of petrol and buying it OTC in a pharmacy there or (c) buying online. 
Cheapest option was online, it was a branded medicine, happens to be available OTC everywhere except Ireland for some reason. I saw no wrong in it so I bought it online.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

There's a reason why things aren't for sale, they have not passed the controls necessary to be on sale in this country, and so who are you to think you can import this stuff yourself? Its illegal, and against the law.

Maybe the Post Office caught this package, informed the authorities and was told to release the package to the OP, and that they'd look into things themselves.

Over 62% of medicines imported are fake, who knows what you are getting?

A report revealed that:

-95% of online pharmacies are operating illegally.
-94% of pharmacy websites do not have a named, verifiable pharmacist.
-Over 90% of websites supply prescription-only medicines without a prescription.
-86% of online pharmacy ‘approval stamps’ are fake.


----------



## truthseeker

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

If you drove across the border there are many medicines that you could buy over the counter in a pharmacy that are prescription only in the republic.

Whats to stop someone doing this? Its no different to ordering online.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

They IMB doesn't condone you doing that either


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

But it can't be stopped.


----------



## brid1977

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



Maggs065 said:


> It was a sedative type medication purchased in a small quantity.


 
Some sedative drugs come under schedule 4 of the Misuse of Drugs Act -this makes things more serious than if you have bought something like antibiotics or anti-inflammatories.

Misuse of drugs act:

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1977/en/act/pub/0012/index.html 

This is a link explaining the schedules of drugs

http://eldd.emcdda.europa.eu/html.cfm/index5622EN.html


----------



## Optimist

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



truthseeker said:


> If you drove across the border there are many medicines that you could buy over the counter in a pharmacy that are prescription only in the republic.
> 
> Whats to stop someone doing this? Its no different to ordering online.


 
It is incredibly different. Buying from a high street pharmacy in the UK is fine. If you buy online, you have no proof that the seller is indeed a bona fide pharmacy. There is a reason that online meds are so cheap, and it's not because of lower overheads etc. etc. It's because they are invariably fake.

Buying meds online is a foolish activity and a false economy. I'd rather pay 80 euro for an FDA approved product than 20 euro for hardened flour.


----------



## bond-007

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines board investiga*

http://theoutfitcollective.blogspot.com/2009/01/dont-talk-to-cops.html

Have a look at the first video. Would you answer their questions after looking at that?


----------



## Padraigb

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines board investiga*



bond-007 said:


> http://theoutfitcollective.blogspot.com/2009/01/dont-talk-to-cops.html
> 
> Have a look at the first video. Would you answer their questions after looking at that?



I have seen this stuff before, and similar stuff. My answer is yes, I would co-operate with law enforcement and regulatory agencies in Ireland.


----------



## bond-007

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines board investiga*

Ah sure we can all visit you in the joy after you are convicted on the basis of your signed confession. 

That's why the country is the way it is.


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



Optimist said:


> ... I'd rather pay 80 euro for an *FDA approved product* than 20 euro for hardened flour.


Surely you mean IMB, or have Obama's Feds taken us over?


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

They took over years ago.


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



brid1977 said:


> Some sedative drugs come under schedule 4 of the Misuse of Drugs Act -this makes things more serious than if you have bought something like antibiotics or anti-inflammatories...


Although no doubt well-intentioned, I suggest that posting this kind of mis-information is potentially dangerous.


brid1977 said:


> ...
> Misuse of drugs act:
> 
> http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1977/en/act/pub/0012/index.html
> 
> This is a link explaining the schedules of drugs
> 
> http://eldd.emcdda.europa.eu/html.cfm/index5622EN.html


The two links have nothing whatsoever to do with each other. You seem confused by Irish Law and a UN Schedule which has no relationship at all with Irish Law.

The Scheduled Substances and relevant Acts are all listed here - [broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



bond-007 said:


> They took over years ago.


Well Holy God, I missed that.  

Oh well, I'm still broke whether they're yo-yos or dollars I owe.


----------



## truthseeker

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



Optimist said:


> It is incredibly different. Buying from a high street pharmacy in the UK is fine. If you buy online, you have no proof that the seller is indeed a bona fide pharmacy.


 
Just to clarify, I bought a branded OTC medicine from a UK online pharmacy who are registered with the Royal Pharmaceutical Society of Great Britain (link provided to registration information on Royal Pharmaceutical Society site), with a valid UK Vat number, a company registration number and all info on the site matches with public records search (pharmacy registration number matches when searched independantly etc).

Thats why I felt it was no different to buying OTC up north. The (branded) box had a batch number on it. To me it was like ordering a tube of Deep Heat online and receiving it - I was already familiar with the branding etc....
Oh and the price was the similiar as up North as well - not super cheap.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Its when people buy from websites that say they're safe but really, who knows what you are getting. OTC is not the same as perscription meds imho, people will pay more for perscription meds and will go to greater lengths to get them.


----------



## Maggs065

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Hi,

Maggs here again. Thanks for all opinions. However, the information I am seeking is more on the the likely procedure/outcomes for a person in my position.

For example could there be a court appearance, fine etc.
Has anyone been in a similar situation and is familar with the procedure?

Thank you,
M.


----------



## mathepac

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Get legal advice. On the information posted here, no-one has the full picture - the purported product, the quantity, your position and the letters you have from C&E and IMB.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

I agree with mathepac, there have been a few theads on the subject, no one here can tell you for sure, go see a solicitor and see what they have to say on the matter


----------



## Optimist

*Re: Medicines board investigation*



mathepac said:


> Surely you mean IMB, or have Obama's Feds taken us over?


 
Mathepac, in reality the FDA is the guv'nor......


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Medicines board investigation*

Indeed, you won't find a drug on sale in Irish chemists that has not been FDA approved.


----------



## ice

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*



Maggs065 said:


> Hi,
> 
> They want me to reply back to them within 2 weeks to detail:
> (a) - where I bought the product (online site - to be honest I don't know if I still have the details!)
> (b) - how I heard of this outlet.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> M


 
 Sounds like the are interested in the people who sold the stuff to you more than you....


----------



## bond-007

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Indeed, regardless I would not be responding to them without having first sought legal advice.


----------



## Petal

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

I would ring them. The regulator will be far more interested in closing down the website than to prosecute you. Sure if they prosecuted everyone who is buying some stuff online knowingly or unknowingly noone would tell them anything anymore and that's their only way of finding these webpages. Ring and ask to speak to the person in charge and ask them do you need legal advice. Imagine that suff you bought was dodgy and something happened to you. Then the fact emerged that you bought that stuff online and then everyone would point their finger at the IMB and say "and why aren't they doing anything about this".


----------



## Corkonian200

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*



Maggs065 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a prescription only medication online about 2 months ago. (Call me stupid but I didn't think it was illegal). About 2 weeks ago I got a letter from customs to say that the parcel had been sent to the Medicines board and that they would be in touch shortly.
> They were - got a letter basically telling me it was illegal to buy prescription medicine in this way.
> They want me to reply back to them within 2 weeks to detail:
> (a) - where I bought the product (online site - to be honest I don't know if I still have the details!)
> (b) - how I heard of this outlet.
> 
> They want me to do this before they 'assess my case' further.
> 
> I basically want to know what kind of trouble I'm in?
> Basically could I be prosecuted and do I need to get legal representation?
> 
> Thanks,
> M


 


Maggs,

Got the same thing in the post today. Just wondering how yours turned out ??? bit worried


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Corkonian, what did you buy?


----------



## Maggs065

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Hi,

Update - I sent on the details of the website to the IMB. They replied back that they had to destroy the medicine and if I had any issue with that to reply back. Obviously I didn't! I get the impression that they are more interested in the vendor than in me, so I would cooperate with them and give them the information.

Regards,
Maggs


----------



## Complainer

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

According to [broken link removed];


> Under the Irish Medicines Board Act 1995-2006 it is illegal to supply prescription medication through the internet. Those who buy it online are not breaking the law, but risk the items being seized by the board, which monitors the supply of such medicines.


----------



## sparkeee

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

tell em to whistle,you didnt try to conceal anything,there not illegal drugs,they shouldnt be available if there illegal,you cant buy heroin online.


----------



## Padraigb

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*



sparkeee said:


> tell em to whistle,you didnt try to conceal anything,there not illegal drugs,they shouldnt be available if there illegal,you cant buy heroin online.



So only heroin is illegal, then?

Thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Sparkee your a genuis. Why buy perscription drugs online if they're so easy to get here?


----------



## REMFAN

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

OP,you are not in trouble.Tell them where you got the drugs and that will be the end of it..As stated by another poster,they are after the website. Don't waste your money getting legal advice.


----------



## Maggs065

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Remfan is correct. I didn't need legal advice - the IMB asked my permission to destroy the medicine. I gave it and they informed me the case was closed.  Thank god I didn't go to the expense of employing a solicitor!


----------



## z103

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*



> Sparkee your a genuis. Why buy perscription drugs online if they're so easy to get here?


Stuff bought online is generally far, far cheaper.

I buy my contact lenses online. These too need a prescription. I wouldn't be very pleased if some irish board decided to confiscate them.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Contact Lenses and an eyesight prescription is WAY different than a medicines one. Do you know exactly what is contained in a medicine you buy off the internet? Theres been loads of horror stories of all sorts of fillers, poisons etc found in Internet bought Medication.


----------



## Optimist

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*



leghorn said:


> Stuff bought online is generally far, far cheaper.
> 
> I buy my contact lenses online. These too need a prescription. I wouldn't be very pleased if some irish board decided to confiscate them.


 
Yes, but did you guess the strength of the lenses to buy? I doubt it, one would generally have seen an optician in the first place in order to determine which ones were suitable. And even then, its not like you ingest your contacts. Silly analogy to make......


----------



## cookie

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

I would rather ingest something I was not sure of than put it in my eye !


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*



Maggs065 said:


> ...got a letter basically telling me it was illegal to buy prescription medicine in this way.
> They want me to reply back to them within 2 weeks to detail:
> (a) - where I bought the product (online site - to be honest I don't know if I still have the details!)
> (b) - how I heard of this outlet.
> 
> They want me to do this before they 'assess my case' further.


 
I've just got the same letter for purchasing a supply of Tylenol Paracetamol 500mg capsules. I've done it many times before.

Is Paracetamol a prescription-only drug in Ireland?


----------



## dereko1969

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

I'd have thought a Doctor would know!!


----------



## gipimann

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

I think that strength of paracetamol may be - the OTC tablets are only 200mg.


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*



dereko1969 said:


> I'd have thought a Doctor would know!!


Lol, no, I'm a doctor of the "unreal" variety.


gipimann said:


> I think that strength of paracetamol may be - the OTC tablets are only 200mg.


No, the IMB website lists many paracetamol 500g products that are licensed for OTC sale, and as far as I can see paracetamol is not — as my letter states — "pharmacy-confined" or "prescription-only". Or else every petrol station/newsagent/supermarket in the country is in breach.

Perhaps it's a licencing issue? Tylenol (unlike GlaxoSmithKline et al) isn't an IMB-approved manufacturer. The tablets are manufactured in Thailand — as are many pharmaceuticals packaged in Ireland. They've tried making aspirin too, apparently, but found that paracetamol.


----------



## dereko1969

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

I would think it's a licensing issue.

Took me a few reads to get the paracetamol joke - stick to the day job!


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Thankfully AAM moderatorship pays far better than stand-up comedy, dereko1969. 

I'll probably comply, but why would they write a big long woolly letter full of definitions and references to EU directives, then preface it with "The IMB _holds the view_ [my emphasis] that the product(s) listed are medicinal product(s)" and waffle about how they "cannot guarantee the Safety, Efficacy or Quality [their capitals] of any medicinal product not authorised by the IMB or by the European Commission". Are they on uncertain ground from a legal point of view? I am "requested" to answer their questions, and they say they look forward to my "cooperation". What if I were to ignore the letter?


----------



## serotoninsid

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

I'm sure the Pharma Corporates must be delighted with the good wholesome work of the IMB.


----------



## Tessi

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

Hi Maggs065

Honesty is always the best policy.  If you ignore it you will only spend the next few weeks or months worrying whether customs will continue to follow it up and If they do and you claim you didn't order it, you will spend even more valuable time worrying whether they will eventually catch you out, and if they do the consequences will be far worse.  The customs have come accross this time and time again, they are far from stupid.  If I were you i would ring the person in charge and just tell them you really didn't realise it was illegal and that it was a one off and just talk to them.  Tell them how worried you are, ask them about the consequences.  Stop and think about it for a minute.  You are not going to jail for this, I doubt it if you'll even get a fine for a first offence.  I think the most you'll get is a good telling off.  Buying online can be extremely dangerous  for the buyer. These online pharmacys design their websites to look very professional in order to gain our trust.  Customs are only looking after the walfare of us vunerable people.  They want the big fish, the online pharmacys.  Give them the information they require, it could save someones life/health down the line.  Your not stupid, just vunerable.  Cheer UP!


----------



## bond-007

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

There is nothing like self incrimination.


----------



## z107

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*



> Buying online can be extremely dangerous for the buyer. These online pharmacys design their websites to look very professional in order to gain our trust. Customs are only looking after the walfare of us vunerable people.


Buying online is also extremely dangerous for Irish Pharmacies, and I believe that this is really what all this is about.
There are many above-board, legitimate online Pharmacies that sell the exact same medicine available in Ireland, but at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## DrMoriarty

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*

I'm confess I'm torn between the "protecting-poor-Irish-pharmacists" and the "yet-another-overpaid-state-appointed-quango-justifying-its-existence" theories.

Do you think I should send them my joke about the parrots?


----------



## Maggs065

*Re: purchased prescription only medication online 2mo ago:  Medicines Board Investiga*



Tessi said:


> Hi Maggs065
> 
> Honesty is always the best policy. If you ignore it you will only spend the next few weeks or months worrying whether customs will continue to follow it up and If they do and you claim you didn't order it, you will spend even more valuable time worrying whether they will eventually catch you out, and if they do the consequences will be far worse. The customs have come accross this time and time again, they are far from stupid. If I were you i would ring the person in charge and just tell them you really didn't realise it was illegal and that it was a one off and just talk to them. Tell them how worried you are, ask them about the consequences. Stop and think about it for a minute. You are not going to jail for this, I doubt it if you'll even get a fine for a first offence. I think the most you'll get is a good telling off. Buying online can be extremely dangerous for the buyer. These online pharmacys design their websites to look very professional in order to gain our trust. Customs are only looking after the walfare of us vunerable people. They want the big fish, the online pharmacys. Give them the information they require, it could save someones life/health down the line. Your not stupid, just vunerable. Cheer UP!


 
Hi Tessi,

This thread is over one year old!! It has been all sorted out if you read it through fully. I'm going to close it now.


----------

